# Max and Pete need a new packgoat home



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

Have a 2 pack goats that I care about and would be willing to give to a good home. Unfortunately, my life is taking me to a spot where they can not go.

Max (saanen, 4.5 yrs, ~260lbs) and Pete (saanen x oberhasali, 4.5 yrs, ~200lbs). (Both have horns)

I have done several hikes every year with them and my kids. They are good goats and pack really well. They go over water and have always slept next to the tents.


They are based out of Sherwood, OR. Our herd have been tested to be negitive for CAE, johnes and is abscess free. We had them since they were kids, and they were bottle fed. They are already to pack or simply eat brush, But ABOSOULTLY not for MEAT!!!. 

I will try to add pictures soon.

Tom Boyd (503) five three seven -8258


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom, I'm coming up to Oregon in about a week and I really need one more packer and pet, please I'd really like the Saanen/Oberhasli one! I am heading up to Forest Grove to visit my family (grew up there). I will call you tomorrow, thanks, or you can call me too 415-646-5715. I currently have a Saanen and an Alpine. If they must stay together I'll find a way to take both of them, but not sure how I will fit both of them in my truck with my other two. Maybe I can borrow my sister's horse trailer. And if you are willing to separate them I'd be willing to leave them together at your place until you can find a good home for the other one so no one is left alone.


----------



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

I will do the best I can to find them a good home, however I would prefer to keep them together. (I have 3 other 2-yr old Saanen x Ober that I also need to sell) ... But I was trying to find a good home for my best buddies first.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Please post pics when you get a chance, I may be interested in a 2 year old in that case since I can't really take both of your goats together.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

They look good! I'll gladly take one of them if you end up not being able to find homes together for them, I like Pete especially.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Tom,

Wish you were closer! We have commitments here at home for the next two weekends, but we might be able to plan a road trip over your way later this month if you still have your goats. 

We currently have 4 mature Saanens and 2 Saanen-X babies (4 months old; just got back from their first weekend pack trip a few hours ago). We are very interested in adding one or two more mature (ready to pack) goats to our herd and yours sound like they would be a perfect fit.

Ken


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Give one to Ken, and one to me!  They'll make friends with their new herd. I really would like the "pink" one, Pete. He'd have a great home with two other wethers, and he'd be the oldest and biggest, so he'd be the boss.


----------



## tnc2boyd (May 28, 2010)

*Pete and Max should have a new Home*

Thanks for all the IM/Emails. There is a Lady in Bend Oregon that is going to take them both and plans to take them Packing. Saltlick ... Sorry ... I know you really like Pete ... but I preferred to keep them together.

Tom


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Awe, too bad for me, but I understand Tom. I had to re-home my favorite Saanen goat because he couldn't pack anymore, and it was heartbreaking. I was grateful I found him a really good home though. Glad you found them a good home, and I'm jealous of them going to Bend!! I love it there and will be in that region soon with my other two goats.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom, Do you still have the 2 year old Saanen-Ober crosses that you are wanting to sell? Do you have pictures/details? What are you asking for them? I am Bwana Ken's wife and we are looking to maybe add to our herd. Thanks!


----------

